# My classical improvisation



## HidanOx

Hello everyone, I found this forum and decided to join it, looks very delicate 

I would like to share with you my piano improvisation and I'll be glad to get feedback from you as I am searching for self improvement!

Thank you and have a great day. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/ForceHix


----------



## tobykeithhaj

this is the great post !


----------

